
Arizona set to make online impersonation a felony - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/arizona-set-to-make-online-impersonation-a-felony/
======
codgercoder
My first thought was: "if Arizona is doing it, what's wrong with it?"

